# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Can I store a Sql Server tran-log & DB backups on another box

## john-

Hi
I am new to Sql Server database administration, my background is DB2 DBA on the mainframe.
My senior Sql DBA is on leave, and I have a request to setup backups for a Sql Server 2012 Dev system, and store  
them on another box, my immediate thought was that I should be able to do that, providing the
sysadmin acct. which will run the backups has authority to save data on the target box.
Would that be correct ? 

Also in case a restore is required, then I would have to copy the tran-log & DB backups, back to the box where the database
is, & then do the restore, would that be right ? 

Appreciate any feedback & advise.

Many thanks in advance.

John

----------


## skhanal

Yes you can. You need to run SQL Server services under domain account and grant read/write access to the file share you create on another server. You can use UNC path for backup/restore location.

----------


## john-

Many thanks Skhanal.

----------

